# Forgecraft Slicer Re handle



## PappaG (Nov 28, 2017)

Having fun here. Stabilized maple burl. In a perfect world this will look like a del ealy handle, when I'm done.... or not.

Hopefully the pictures come out. I'm still not good at photobucket.






[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Danzo (Nov 28, 2017)

Mm would love to see but photobucket doesnt work around here. Try tinypic, I have success there


----------



## PappaG (Nov 29, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/WYICP

https://imgur.com/a/WYICP

https://imgur.com/a/WYICP

Lets try this again.


----------



## Danzo (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks good. Always makes me laugh at how rough some of my projects start out looking, should shape up nicely. excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## PappaG (Dec 1, 2017)

I'll hopefully work on it tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## PappaG (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm having a tough time near the top of the handle. this is a good example why one should be very very careful with the speed of a 1/30 sander. Moved way too quickly for me.

Will do some hand sanding later today or tomorrow.

https://imgur.com/a/f63YQ


----------



## PappaG (Dec 2, 2017)

Going to get some sanding stuff today. I hope regular home depot/auto zone sanding stuff will suffice.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2017)

On the next one you do shape, fit, & finish the front of the handle/scales before mounting on the knife. I learned this the hard way too.


----------



## PappaG (Dec 2, 2017)

Ha!! Thank you.Most excellent tip. Still having fun. Getting a little closer. A woodworker I'm not, but I'm having fun.
More pics attached.

https://imgur.com/a/5TCZp


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 3, 2017)

WOW! What a difference!!! Nice progress.


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

Forgecrafts are grrat knives!!! Goodjob


----------



## dwalker (May 8, 2018)

C'mon, man.


----------



## merlijny2k (May 9, 2018)

Nice job. Did you make the pins yourself or have you got a good source for them?


----------

